# Motorized and bike pictures from Portland, Indiana meet 2021



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Great fun with great people I tried to get around and meet more bike people but the threat of rain chased me home.  I haven't always been a wimp.  I passed out about 30 free, cartoon shirts.  I was going to circulate around the bike people with shirts (who didn't come to me) but the rain did me in.  You could drag a dinosaur with one of those motorized Doodle Bugs.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2021)

Who is the one that Repo's the Whizzer parts? So he sells on credit and then repo's the parts when they don't pay and then resells the parts?  🤣


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Who is the one that Repo's the Whizzer parts? So he sells on credit and then repo's the parts when they don't pay and then resells the parts?  🤣



Joe Cargola is not pictured.  Whizzer Paul is very good at selling and carries parts not sold by Joe or California sellers.  Need phone #s?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 20, 2021)

Love those Whizzers. I have built a couple of motorized bicycles, but never owned a Whizzer.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 21, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> Love those Whizzers. I have built a couple of motorized bicycles, but never owned a Whizzer.



We have a club and newsletter in Illinois that has a national circluation.  I can send you a free copy.


----------



## John Burrell (Aug 6, 2021)

Goldenrod1 said:


> We have a club and newsletter in Illinois that has a national circluation.  I can send you a free copy.



I would like a free copy.  I understand you had some T shirts.  Do you have any left?


----------

